# Color surprise!



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thought I'd share. I have a three year old fewspot poa gelding. This is him.










Imagine my surprise how after his first bath (with me) he suddenly becomes this!


























He's a grey snowcap!!!

I love how well he shows the white vs black skin debate.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My few-spot did that when he was wet.









(Ignore how he looked in that picture, it was when we just got him.) 

 I think if he didn't have the 'few spot' pattern he'd be like brown with a snowcap. Maybe, I dunno. Just a mix of black and pink skin under his hair. always did like the look.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I didn't know grey snowcaps were a thing. He's cute.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I love his coloring, it is simply beautiful and I had to look at him a few seconds before I knew what was going on! I *love* it though! Quite the looker, take him into a ring and the judge won't be able to take their eyes off of him


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Drifting did you have your guy tested? I thought since my guy had spots he was a few spot but he only have tiny red ticks on his dark skin areas. He's a flea bitten grey on his non snowcap areas. Aaaand saddlebred thank you! Can you believe I only spent 100$ on him? His breeder got sick and never registered him but his sire is supposively a national champion huntseat horse. I'd love to show him and I'm considering it if I can get him catching that left lead. I can do a flying lead change into it but he switches right out again. He will do the left lead all day long. I figured it was probably because he was so young so. Put him out to pasture for 6 months and this is him straight out of it.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Technically, neither of these horses are few spots. They are extensively varnished or, in one case, greyed out, but not true few spots.

Few spots are born with a maximum snowcap - they have pink skin under the majority of the white on their body because of this. Take this foal for example: 










He is a true few spot in that his snowcap covers the majority of his body. If he was wet, you would only see dark skin where the dark hair is right now - the rest would be pink. While an extensively varnished appy mimics a few spot, it is not one.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

That's kind of what I was saying Chilla. I assumed he was fewspot because he was pure white with red spots. When he got wet for. First time today and I saw his skin I realized he was a grey snowcap.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry I should have given more pictures.

Sammy is a true few spot (though I could be wrong, it has happened before  )

Texas I didn't get him tested because I had baby pictures of him  Though I was tempted to test if he was brown or bay, but I don't own him anymore so no point now 









Here is a baby picture


----------



## Vaquero (May 2, 2014)

TexasBlaze: Do you have any foal picture of him?
I would be surprised too if my few spot appears to have a secret color


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

No I don't sadly. I bought him late 2013


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

My buckskin mare will do that when I rinse her off as well. She has pink and black skin lol


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool! He's a cute horse too!

I'll have to get a picture of her when wet because it's easier to see, but my dad's app mare is a gray blanket. She went through some super odd phases. Her spots took longer to grey out than the rest of her.

Here she is about 10 years ago. She was born black with a spotted blanket and her base color grayed out first, while her appaloosa spots remained black.










Here she is now, fully gray and flea bitten. The flea bites only appear in little oval arrangements on her haunch, but cover her neck and head. Her skin is black except where her original blanket was.


----------

